
The next version of Fedora picks up Rust - neverminder
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3114475/open-source-tools/the-next-version-of-fedora-picks-up-rust.html
======
0xmohit
It may be worthwhile trying out Fedora. I haven't used it in years now.

Good to see that they are making a conscious effort to keep a number of
compilers/toolchains updated.

    
    
      Fedora aims to include Rust 1.11 this time around.
    
      Google's Go will be boosted to the recently released 1.7,
      Node.js will be upgraded to version 6.x, the PHP stack will now
      run the better-performing version 7.0, and Ruby on Rails is
      being bumped to version 5, which has been released after many
      years of development. Erlang and Haskell, two major specimens
      of the functional language world, are also getting their
      Fedora-bundled compilers upgraded to newer versions.

~~~
steveklabnik
We've been doing lots of work in recent Rust releases to help make packaging
for distros easier; the bootstrap process changed in 1.10, for example. It's
going to become extremely important over the next year or so, especially as
Firefox picks up more Rust code. Even if distros don't start packaging other
Rust programs, that's a big one. Managing distro release cycles, Firefox
release cycles, and Rust release cycles, and the various dependencies between
them gets complex.

~~~
0xmohit
Yes, have noticed that. Usually distros lag a fair bit in keeping up-to-date
on common tools/utilities; I wish the popular ones like Ubuntu (Canonical) do
better in keeping the LTS versions more updated.

You guys have also been doing a terrific job with the documentation. Awesome!

------
bluejekyll
> Fedora's rationale for including Rust stems from both the language's growing
> popularity and its potential relevance to Fedora's user base.

Maybe this makes me unique, but I don't think so; unless the tool is
absolutely required for the operation of the system, why include it?

I always find that I need to override any installed compilers/languages with
my own. In addition, I usually forgo using the system paths for ones I manage
on my own. I'm never sure if my upgrading to versions I want will break some
component in the system. This happened to many times to me, so I started
installing everything to my local user on the machine.

Rustup in rust is exactly what I want. Similarly in Python, virtual
environments, in Java I always install the jdk to a local bin, to get a
specific version.

Don't get me wrong, I wish everyone were using Rust, I just don't know how
useful the system install version is.

~~~
ravenstine
I understand the rationale behind such a decision, thought personally I would
rather install languages and tools through other means so I can keep up to
date rather than be concerned with the remote chance of a stability issue on
my OS. Lots of programs have Python as a dependency so it makes sense to have
it included by default, but Ruby, Node, and Rust? Just seems like a waste of
effort and possibly disk space(if it is preinstalled) when most users are
going to install their own packages as part of a tool chain that has nothing
to do with supporting components of the operating system. I am usually much
happier when my software isn't so coupled with the OS, even though that kind
of goes against what seems to be a Linux philosophy. I would be even happier
if distros would just stick to supporting low level libraries, kernel modules,
and necessary UI components rather than spend a bunch of time creating a
complete system.

~~~
johnny22
They only get installed if you install things that require them as
dependencies.

Rust would need to be packaged to build future versions of Firefox with the
distro build tools.

------
JohnStrange
>You know a language has arrived when its toolchain ships as a standard
component with operating systems.

Like Ada, right? _ducksforcover_

~~~
kevinmgranger

      dnf search brainfuck
    
      brainfuck.x86_64 : Brainfuck interpreter

------
Bino
Gash, I feel so dirty everything when going to these "news sites"... Where can
I find some real news about this?

~~~
neverminder
Minus trivia:
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/25/ChangeSet#Rust_Co...](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/25/ChangeSet#Rust_Compiler)

------
adelarsq
Hoping Debian to follow the same path

[EDIT] Wow!
[https://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/rustc](https://packages.debian.org/unstable/main/rustc)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Debian packaged rustc since 1.0 (May 2015): [http://metadata.ftp-
master.debian.org/changelogs/main/r/rust...](http://metadata.ftp-
master.debian.org/changelogs/main/r/rustc/unstable_changelog) . The Debian
maintainers have been working with the Rust upstream developers to improve the
ability to package it, and that work has helped other distributions start to
package it as well.

------
anonbanker
Great, now we're trapped into Fedora's release cycle. People will now be
building to Fedora's released version, rather than the latest stable build.

~~~
steveklabnik
It is unclear if Fedora (and other distros) will allow for updating within
cycles or not.

